# HD Radio Standard on 2011 BMWs - Starting with the 2011 5 Series



## gjnockie (Apr 12, 2010)

Maybe they should consider putting some decent speakers in their cars first! What good is the HD radio if the speakers they are using are cheap garbage.


----------

